# How to fix fold down seat latch?



## Wstrayer (May 25, 2019)

My daughter just bought her first car. A 2015 Versa Note. However the right side rear seat will not fold down. The latch release will not activate. It pulls up but clearly is not working the latch release.

How do I get the seat to fold down? Then how do I gain access in order to evaluate and repair the issue?


Thanks,


----------

